# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Trung >  Vẻ đẹp Hội An - những nét thời gian đọng lại

## thietht

(Didau.org) Hội An là một đô thị cổ được bảo tồn tốt nhất tại Việt Nam, với rất nhiều căn nhà phố cổ có độ tuổi hàng trăm năm vẫn còn nguyên vẹn về kiến trúc cũng như công năng sử dụng. Tìm hiểu vẻ đẹp của Hội An chính là sự tìm về những kinh nghiệm xây dựng thiết kế nhà, quy hoạch đô thị của người xưa.

*Sự hài hòa giữa sông nước và phố xá*

Hội An nằm ở bên bờ bắc dòng sông Thu Bồn, nơi hội tụ nhiều nhánh sông trước khi chảy ra biển Đông theo chiều Đông Tây trên một chiều dài hơn 1km. Chính nhờ vào yếu tố nằm tại khu vực cửa sông mà đô thị này vào thế kỷ 17 là một thương cảng lớn của nước ta, việc giao thương buôn bán với nước ngoài rất sầm uất. Từ cửa biển, theo các nhánh sông, những thuyền buôn từ Nhật Bản, Trung Quốc, Hà Lan, Tây Ban Nha thường xuyên ra vào để trao đổi hàng hoá.



Các nhánh sông Thu Bồn trước khi đổ ra biển ở Cửa Đại 
Khách đến Hội An bây giờ vẫn có thể hình dung ra được phần nào cảnh tấp nập trên bến dưới thuyền, cũng như thưởng thức vẻ đẹp hài hòa giữa cảnh phố xá với sông nước êm đềm. Ban đêm, nhà cửa và ánh sáng của Hội An phản chiếu trên mặt sông tạo ra vẻ đẹp lung linh. Việc đi lại của người dân trên sông bằng thuyền cũng rất thuận tiện. Đây chính là một bài học quý giá đối với việc thiết kế kiến trúc đô thị khi xử lý, tận dụng sông ngòi trong giao thông và tạo cảnh quan.



Đêm Hội An lung linh phản chiếu bên sông 
*Di sản kiến trúc toàn vẹn*

Tháng 12/ 1999, Hội An được xếp hạng di sản văn hoá thế giới đã càng làm tăng sự quan tâm chú ý của du khách trong và ngoài nước. Thật sự hiếm có một đô thị cổ được giữ gìn toàn vẹn những ngôi nhà, dãy phố đã có độ tuổi hàng trăm năm như là Hội An. Đáng chú ý ở Hội An là một loạt các hội quán người Hoa như: hội quán Triều Châu, hội quán Quảng Đông, hội quán Phúc Kiến, hội quán Hải Nam...Những hội quán này là dấu ấn rõ nét về ảnh hưởng của văn hóa Trung Hoa đối với Hội An.



Hội quán Triều Châu với những nét kiến trúc đặc trưng của người Hoa 
Đường phố ở Hội An có nét xinh xắn riêng biệt, vừa yên bình vừa cổ kính. Những cửa hiệu buôn bán, những ô cửa sổ, những ban công đều tạo cho du khách một cảm xúc về quá khứ xa xưa.



Phố cổ Hội An mang vẻ đẹp của thời gian 
Đến Hội An không thể không đến thăm Chùa Cầu — Nhật Bản, đây là một cây cầu có kiến trúc độc đáo trở thành một biểu tượng của Hội An. Cây cầu này có lòng rộng 3m ,dài 20m, các trụ được xây bằng đá. Mái chùa lợp ngói âm dương che kín cả cây cầu. Trên cửa chính của Chùa Cầu có một tấm biển lớn chạm nổi 3 chữ Hán là Lai Viễn Kiều. Chùa và cầu đều bằng gỗ sơn son chạm trổ rất công phu, mặt chùa quay về phía bờ sông. Hai đầu cầu có tượng thú bằng gỗ đứng chầu, một đầu là tượng chó, một đầu là tượng khỉ (có lẽ được xuất phát từ nghĩa cây cầu xây từ năm Thân, xong năm Tuất).



Chùa Cầu — biểu tượng kiến trúc của Hội An
Di sản kiến trúc của Hội An đáng chú ý nhất chính là nhà ống. Đây là một dạng kiến trúc nhà độc đáo, có chiều ngang hẹp, sâu vào trong, có khi nối liền hai tuyến phố trước và sau. Những căn nhà cổ có giá trị nhất hiện nay ở Hội An như nhà cổ Tấn Ký, nhà cổ Phùng Hưng, nhà cổ 48 Trần Phú, nhà cổ Quân Thắng đang được gìn giữ bảo vệ …trở thành điểm thu hút đông đảo khách du lịch.


Vẻ đẹp của Hội An còn nằm trong từng góc nhỏ của nơi đây, từ từng viên ngói, mảng tường, ngõ nhỏ …đòi hỏi sự kiên nhẫn để tìm hiểu và cảm nhận hết được.

>>  *Những ngôi nhà phủ hoa lá ở Hội An*






(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Đà Nẵng - Ngũ Hành Sơn - Bà Nà - Hội An (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Đa Nang - Ngu Hanh Son - Ba Na - Hoi An (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *tour du lich Da Nang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Nẵng click vào *du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *du lich Da Nang*

----------


## Taeyeon0903

Hội An thiệt là lung linh  :love struck:  pha chút hoài cổ
Đúng là nới đáng để khám phá

----------


## Mituot

Hội An nhìn trầm mặc quá
Muốn đến đây thăm quan 1 chuyến

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Hội An lúc này lại mang 1 nét cổ điển ^^
Mình thích ko khí như này

----------


## dung89

Yêu Hội An ngay từ cái nhìn đầu tiên

----------

